# SE vs NOKIA vs MOTO



## krates (Apr 23, 2008)

somebody in some thread told that he is not able to find se vs nokia fight thread, let me create another thread for him.

Please post which phone you like and fight for it (except peep peep things )

I have nokia n73 and se k810i

But i like nokia more !!!


> Don't forget to post which phone you use



Thanks
krates


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2008)

spell Sony Ericsson correctly 

K550i 

_


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2008)

Sony ericsson K850... Rocks! 

Always Sony Ericsson!...


----------



## raj200 (Apr 25, 2008)

N82  > k850i
Nokia rocks!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2008)

K850 >> n82!

NO DENIAL!

Se rocks!

If not xperia x1 will change everything!


----------



## x3060 (Apr 26, 2008)

pakoda 420 rocks  . . seriously . why do you need a fight club thread for this just go to mobile section everything there ends up in fight. .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2008)

Who said pakoda 420 rocks? You haven seen biriyani Hyd...do you?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2008)

none..samsung rocks with its 10 mp cam..


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 26, 2008)

Have used w 800i & k810 i.Both are good.


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2008)

Sony Ericsson......


----------



## krazzy (Apr 27, 2008)

I've totally dropped Motorola off my radar. They're just using one formula: good looks. All their phones have good designs but nothing else. A power user will get bored within two minutes of using their phones, except if its a phone like ROKR E6 which is the only decent Moto phone on sale now. Infact E6 is probably the only Moto phone that has some brain below its skin-deep beauty. Rest all are all show and no go.

Samsung is really getting stronger by the day. Now their decision to hire Aamir Khan as their brand ambassador will totally make sure that they'll make a mark in the minds of Indian customers. They're also launching some great models this year. Even LG is doing well now and their recently launched Viewty and KF600 are quite capable phones. 

About SE, they do have a decent range of handsets now. But what they really need is more smartphones, ones which'll cost less than 10k and some decent low-end phones too. And maybe they should think about entering the CDMA market too. And for God's sake dump the crappy Fast-Port. And maybe some more of Hrithik and his awesome ads.  That guy totally rocks!


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2008)

krazzy said:


> And maybe some more of Hrithik and his awesome ads.  That guy totally rocks!


Seems like you're a Hrithik fan......


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2008)

Nokia>SE>Samsung>Motorola


----------



## krazzy (Apr 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Seems like you're a Hrithik fan......


Not fan. I'm his AC .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 2, 2008)

now why did moto come in between the war of titans SE and Nokia


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2008)

SonyEriccsion > NOkia > MOto

I use moto , hehe . Thats y i rcommend SE


----------



## desiibond (May 2, 2008)

SE > Moto > Nokia


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 2, 2008)

nothing better then SE. not a single phone of SE is bad. i used nokia,samsung,moto and lg also.... but its the SE that blowed by mind.... SUper Display...Awesom sound.... no other phone can produce sound like a SE....... SE got the fastest Bluetooth... gives the fastest GPRS connection. 
SE for ever....


----------



## lywyre (May 2, 2008)

SE > Nokia. Can't say where Moto fits .

Though, I am waiting for Moto E8.


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

SE>nokia>moto...


though i am v3i lover.....and phone from each company matter..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 4, 2008)

SE in my opinion has nicer interface compared to all nokia phones. Almost all , don't know about N95 and N82. have not seem em.
and gives me walkman, radio, camera, edge, java games 1000s of em, etc. Exactly what i need.
more over it provides the style (w610,w880,w890 ) So its SE all the way for me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2008)

SE all the way!! Mine is a year-old W700i.


----------



## krates (May 6, 2008)

i think nokia phones are not stylish enough as that of moto

moto 3500 rs( moto flip ) phone looks more cool then nokia 13000 phone ( n73 )


----------



## rajhot (May 7, 2008)

Nokia rocks
i use n73 me


----------



## amol48 (May 7, 2008)

*Moto > SE > Nokia* 

I hate Nokia as their OS is TOO SLOW even in high end mobiles and I can't withstand that !!!


----------



## krazzy (May 8, 2008)

amol48 said:


> I hate Nokia as their OS is TOO SLOW even in high end mobiles and I can't withstand that !!!



If you compare the speed of a smartphone with that of a regular phone, of course you'll find the former to be slower. But if you'd bother to compare a Nokia S40 phone with any of the SE's, Moto's or Samsung's, then you'll find them to be just as fast.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

^^^sorry..but s40 phones are highly unstable..and random reboots are an order of the day...and i dont agree that s40 phones are *just as fast*..my friends 6 moth 6233 is nowhere close to my 2 year old k750


----------



## goodshepherd (May 14, 2008)

SE has the fastest processors in the industry....nokia is toooooo sllllooooowwww......


----------



## speedyguy (May 14, 2008)

SE....m an old fan....but i do confuse wit nok n se at times....i mean at new launches

Enjoy~!


----------



## k_blues24 (May 14, 2008)

I hate nokia so I am always voting for the SonyEricsson
I've Z550i and K530i


----------



## napster007 (May 14, 2008)

In the nokia aresnal i'm only attracted to their N95 8GB...i don like any other model of theirs. 

SE rules above all!


----------



## praka123 (May 14, 2008)

well,may be I too will join the SE club  getting a w810i now


----------



## ico (May 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,may be I too will join the SE club  getting a w810i now


Perfectly right choice for an under 9K phone if you want both - a very good camera and music experience.........


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,may be I too will join the SE club  getting a w810i now


You can't go wrong with that one!! Welcome to the club!!


----------



## JEskandari (May 14, 2008)

i wont change a 4 year old nokia with a brand new SE .
the control i have over a Nokia you never achieve with SE .
and Symbian 60v3 worth ten times any operating system SE can provide.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2008)

^^^lol..ever heard of symbian UIQ???
and waht control are u talking about??mind explaining??


----------



## JEskandari (May 19, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^lol..ever heard of symbian UIQ???
> and waht control are u talking about??mind explaining??


what you call that rubbish symbian ,who even in his wildest dream can think that Symbian UIQ is comparable with Symbian S60 V3
what control better than that for any thing you want you always can find an S60 program.

by the way who says that SonyEricson processor is faster than Nokia
sony ericson p990 use a 208Mhz processor.while k550 use a 218 MHZ PROCESSOR THE NEW AND FAMOUS K850 use something about 169 mhz or 158 mhz

but a simple Nokia 6630 from the year 2004 use a 220 Mhz processor.
the only thing faster is a pocket pc.

the only thing in sonyericson is better than nokia is the stronger speaker and that's only in W series


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2008)

nokia flooded the market  ..and the id1ots at SE never cared to make their prices lower inorder to compete  still SE got something more attractive to me


----------



## ico (May 19, 2008)

JEskandari said:


> but a simple Nokia 6630 from the year 2004 use a 220 Mhz processor.


And still it was unresponsive and hanged..........

Nokia 6630 was my father's 3rd fone. He had previously used Nokia 3660 and 3315......


----------



## phreak0ut (May 19, 2008)

Bought a Nokia 3110 Classic few days back, 'coz I couldn't afford an SE  Why don't they decrease the prices? I voted for SE though


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2008)

joined SE club!got a w810i!


----------



## ico (May 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> joined SE club!got a w810i!


Congrats....


----------



## JEskandari (May 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> And still it was unresponsive and hanged..........
> 
> Nokia 6630 was my father's 3rd fone. He had previously used Nokia 3660 and 3315......


when i used 6630 it didn't hanged .
and even if it hanged for the people who used low quality memory cards it was lesser than a p800 which was SE smart phone at those times.
the point here is that even now SE processor is slower than nokia processor

SE is good ony for the people who care about the shell of the phone not the people who care about what the phone will do for you



praka123 said:


> joined SE club!got a w810i!


you bought a SE what a waste of money.oh i forget it has a whopping 109 Mhz  processor 
 a N73 it ate your w810 in seconds.even a nokia 6670 is better than that.

and this is just for Sony Erricson lovers
JBenchmark Pro Top 5

Nokia N82 *www.jbenchmark.com/images/10.png  500

Nokia N95  *www.jbenchmark.com/images/9.png 462

Motorola ROKR Z6 *www.jbenchmark.com/images/9.png 461

Nokia N93 *www.jbenchmark.com/images/9.png 456

Nokia E90  *www.jbenchmark.com/images/8.png 428

Motorola RAZR2 V8   *www.jbenchmark.com/images/8.png    426

Nokia N95 8GB  *www.jbenchmark.com/images/8.png     415


----------



## nitansh (May 21, 2008)

East or West, SE is best...
Have used W700i & now own K530i....


----------



## JEskandari (May 21, 2008)

by the way this three are the fastest SE phones

       SonyEricsson V630i        ARM9       217       AOT
    SonyEricsson W710i     ARM9     217     AOT
    SonyEricsson Z710i     ARM9     217     AOT 

and these are nokia phone which are faster than those 3 which incidentally you can find Phones from 5 year ago in them

       Nokia E66        ARM11       374       JIT
    Nokia N76     ARM11     374     JIT
    Nokia N78     ARM9     370     JIT
    Nokia 6120 Classic     ARM11     369     JIT
    Nokia 6290     ARM11     369     JIT
    Nokia 6110 Navigator     ARM11     364     JIT
    Nokia 5700     ARM11     363     JIT
    Nokia E51     ARM11     360     JIT
    Nokia N81     ARM11     354     JIT
    Nokia N93i     ARM11     330     JIT
    Nokia N93     ARM11     329     JIT
    Nokia N95     ARM11     325     JIT
    Nokia E90     ARM11     300     JIT
    Nokia N95 8GB     ARM11     298     JIT
    Nokia N82     ARM11     294     JIT
    Nokia 6086     ARM9     244     Jazelle
    Nokia 5200     ARM9     243     Jazelle
    Nokia 7373     ARM9     242     Jazelle
    Nokia 6151     ARM9     240     Interpreter
    Nokia 5300     ARM9     239     Jazelle
    Nokia 6085     ARM9     238     Jazelle
    Nokia 6234     ARM9     238     Interpreter
    Nokia 3110 Classic     ARM9     237     Jazelle
    Nokia 6233     ARM9     237     Interpreter
    Nokia 6288     ARM9     237     Interpreter
    Nokia 6300     ARM9     237     Jazelle
    Nokia 6136     ARM9     236     Interpreter
    Nokia 5500     ARM9     233     JIT
    Nokia 8600 Luna     ARM9     233     Interpreter
    Nokia N90     ARM9     231     JIT
    Nokia 3120     ARM9     230     Jazelle
    Nokia E50     ARM9     230     JIT
    Nokia 6131     ARM9     229     Interpreter
    Nokia N92     ARM9     229     JIT
    Nokia 5310 XpressMusic     ARM9     228     Jazelle
    Nokia 6125     ARM9     228     Interpreter
    Nokia 6280     ARM9     228     Interpreter
    Nokia 6630     ARM9     227     JIT
    Nokia 6681     ARM9     227     JIT
    Nokia 3250     ARM9     225     JIT
    Nokia E62     ARM9     225     JIT
    Nokia 6500 Slide     ARM9     224     Jazelle
    Nokia 6680     ARM9     224     JIT
    Nokia N77     ARM9     224     JIT
    Nokia N75     ARM9     223     JIT
    Nokia E61     ARM9     221     JIT
    Nokia E70     ARM9     221     JIT
    Nokia N70     ARM9     220     JIT
    Nokia E61i     ARM9     219     JIT
    Nokia E60     ARM9     218     JIT
    Nokia N72     ARM9     218     JIT
    Nokia N91     ARM9     218     JIT
    Nokia 6682     ARM9     217     JIT



nitansh said:


> East or West, SE is best...
> Have used W700i & now own K530i....



if all the world gather and say SE is better still statistic say Nokia is better.
now look at download speed
   Nokia N95                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/10.png 1740 Kbit/s                   

                                       Nokia N95 8GB                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/8.png 1468 Kbit/s                  

                                       Nokia E65                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/8.png 1458 Kbit/s                  

                                       Nokia 6120 Classic                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/7.png 1388 Kbit/s                  

                                       Nokia E51                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/7.png 1372 Kbit/s                  

                                       Nokia E90                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/6.png 1139 Kbit/s                  

                                       Nokia N82                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/6.png 1090 Kbit/s                  

                                       Nokia 6110 Navigator                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/4.png 867 Kbit/s                  

                                       Nokia N81                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/4.png 786 Kbit/s                  


and now SE 
  SonyEricsson K850i                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/8.png 1439 Kbit/s                  

                                       SonyEricsson W910i                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/6.png 1139 Kbit/s                  

                                       SonyEricsson W890i                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/5.png 903 Kbit/s                  

                                       SonyEricsson Z750i                      *www.jbenchmark.com/images/4.png 868 Kbit/s


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

JEskandari said:


> by the way this three are the fastest SE phones
> 
> SonyEricsson V630i        ARM9       217       AOT
> SonyEricsson W710i     ARM9     217     AOT
> ...





dude..get ur stats rite..the jbenchmark site is showing off benchmark done by peaple from different places with a different phone and a different firmware...

here are my k850 benchmarks...

- JBenchmark 2: 1001
- JBenchmark 1: 6988

if you are trying to say that nokia is better coz its using a faster processor..i have nothing to say..symbian UIQ may not have the same  number of apps to run around with..but thats just a matter of time..s60 has been quite a prevalant os over the past few years as a result of which the number of apps have evolved..

the newp5i by SE is rumoured to boast a 500 mhz processor and the new x1 has a 520 mhz processor with *256 mb* ram..

and guess what..the symbian platform nokia endorses..doesnt even support touch screen ..great great NOKIA...

and u r blunting on about the p990..the p990 came at a time when nokia was struggling to bring out a good business phone..the 9500 was a brick..and the p990 beat it in all ways possible...p1i is an equally capable phone..not like the e90 which is huge..and with a price tag of 34k..is a misfit in the system..
UIQ has evolved to version 3 and now with the g700 and the g900 will evolve to 3.3..then with the XPERIA x2 will evolve to uiq 4..which will sport a full touchscreen like the iphone..

talking of design..i hope u wont argue bout this..

and lastly..sony feature phones are the best in the business..it started with w800 and the legacy continues with w890 and more phones to follow...


----------



## anand1 (May 21, 2008)

I have been using Nokia phone for years. And it has never caused me any problem. And yes no one can beat its Battery Backup.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

anand1 said:


> And yes no one can beat its Battery Backup.




i guess you are a martian and never heard of sony ericsson..thers this brand which also makes mobile phones..good ones at that..and which according to most review websites have the best battery backup among all phones..
my k850 stays 4 days on a normal charge with avwerage usage..that includes 4 hours of talking,5 hours music...beat that!!!


----------



## invisiblebond (May 22, 2008)

If you are looking for " Value for money" Sub. : Rs 8000 which brand do you all preferre?


----------



## ico (May 22, 2008)

invisiblebond said:


> If you are looking for &quot; Value for money&quot; Sub. : Rs 8000 which brand do you all preferre?


 If I need the right combination of Great Music & Great Camera, I'll surely prefer SE W810i.......



JEskandari said:


> you bought a SE what a waste of money.oh i forget it has a whopping 109 Mhz  processor
> a N73 it ate your w810 in seconds.even a nokia 6670 is better than that.


 Suggest me a Nokia phone which can beat its music play back and its camera in the same price tag of W810i..........Can you suggest?    Whats the point in comparing N73 with W810?? They not even fall in the same price group......  And also why are you comparing W810i with Nokai 6670?? Nokia 6670 has 1mp camera, without Flash, Autofocus whereas W810i has 2mp camera with both Flash & AutoFocus. W810i is also having considerably better music too. Don't demoralise Prakash that his choice wasn't good........IMHO it was excellent.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 22, 2008)

as for processing speed.....i have seen AMD 2.2 ghz processors beat the **** out of the earlier pentium 3.6 ghz processors..its not the processing speed..its the architecture..and noun can deny that older symbians were as slow as **** and SE ruled....now the stodry has taken a better turn with nokia catching up on the speed but losing on the battery backup..

for a sub 8000 phone SE has the w300,w710,k550,k750(how can we forget that)

k750-let nokia bring out a phone costing 7k that has the same sound quality and cam as the k750..we will speak then..till then chao..


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 22, 2008)

SE ftw!!! using a K790i  and before that W810i


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> If I need the right combination of Great Music & Great Camera, I'll surely prefer SE W810i.......
> 
> Suggest me a Nokia phone which can beat its music play back and its camera in the same price tag of W810i..........Can you suggest?    Whats the point in comparing N73 with W810?? They not even fall in the same price group......  And also why are you comparing W810i with Nokai 6670?? Nokia 6670 has 1mp camera, without Flash, Autofocus whereas W810i has 2mp camera with both Flash & AutoFocus. W810i is also having considerably better music too. Don't demoralise Prakash that his choice wasn't good........IMHO it was excellent.


first it's 1.3 Megapixel not 1 and then what about processing power ,what about networking.
what if you want add program to it.

more importantly can you upgrade SE Firmware to the last version at your home  with only your PC and nothing more but an internet connection. it's something nokia 
phones can easily do
can W810i play musics or video that are not supported in it's original programs.while nokia phones have not such restriction . loader sound don't worth at all if your software cant support the format of your musics.
can W810i edit the photos or videos you'll get by your phone something nokia phones can do ,just download and install the program .
can you say it about Sony Ericson



amd64_man2005 said:


> as for processing speed.....i have seen AMD 2.2 ghz processors beat the **** out of the earlier pentium 3.6 ghz processors..its not the processing speed..its the architecture..and noun can deny that older symbians were as slow as **** and SE ruled....now the stodry has taken a better turn with nokia catching up on the speed but losing on the battery backup..
> 
> for a sub 8000 phone SE has the w300,w710,k550,k750(how can we forget that)
> 
> k750-let nokia bring out a phone costing 7k that has the same sound quality and cam as the k750..we will speak then..till then chao..


are you comparing Smartphones Spead with normal phones ?
and at the lower than those prices nokia had 6630 ,6670 ,6680 ,....... which ate Se in compatiblity with newer needs ,better networking and internet access ,even supporting video conferences ,as twice as much processing power.........
so when at those prices SE could bring something we talk.

and by the way the processors are using ARM9 or ARM11 Architecture in both SE and Nokia.



amd64_man2005 said:


> dude..get ur stats rite..the jbenchmark site is showing off benchmark done by peaple from different places with a different phone and a different firmware...
> 
> here are my k850 benchmarks...
> 
> ...


what are you talking about 9500 come out at the time of p700 and p800 not P990 .
and you think S60 vont evolve . it ecolved from ver1 to ver 2 and ver 3 aand certainly it evolve more have you heard about os2008 the new Nokia os which is based on Linux and support tuchscreen feature far better than UIQ
it's the specefication


In-built Media player for viewing and listening to downloaded, transfered or streamed media content.
Easy on-device management of your media library and playlists
Direct access to shared media over UPnP connectivity and Windows network shares
Rhapsody Music service client (only available in US)
Direct access to Nokia Internet Radio Directory with free internet radio stations available
Supported Audio formats: AAC, MP3, WMA, AMR, AWB, M4A, MP2,, RA (RealAudio), WAV
Supported Video formats : 3GP, AVI, H.263, H.264, MP4, ASF, WMV, MPEG-1, MPEG-4, RV 7/8/9 (RealVideo)
Supported Playlist formats : M3U, PLS, ASX, WAX, WVX, WPL
Desktop applet for Internet radio
Storage support for Memory cards up to 8GB
Browser based on Mozilla technology
State-of-art web standard support including JavaScript 1.7, AJAX, Mouse-Over events, DOM Level 3
Adobe® Flash® 9 plugin, including video and audio streaming support
Page navigation with scrolling, panning or dedicated hardware buttons
Zooming in and out of web sites
Browser easily extendable through standard interfaces
Bookmark management
Desktop applet for quick internet searching
Internet messaging and calling with Gtalk, Skype, and Gizmo Project
Presence enabled global Contacts application
Effortless and automated presence status
Video Calling between two devices or to any compatible PC
SIP support and interoperability with industry standard services
Support for Avatars in contacts
Desktop applet for for speed contacts






and history show that every time Sony Ericson wanted to compete with nokia in that region nokia humilated them hard with a new phone.
if you want to talk about future phones i can list you NOKIA future phones.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

COOOL!!!list me some future phones..let me see which nokia phone comes close to the XPERIA X1...

show me dude..m waiting..with my eyes wide open..


----------



## krates (May 23, 2008)

dude my brother ownns w810i i don't think it has got a good camera quality btw it's camera quality sucks if i ever got a chance i will post here the pics taken by a nokia and w810i


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> COOOL!!!list me some future phones..let me see which nokia phone comes close to the XPERIA X1...
> 
> show me dude..m waiting..with my eyes wide open..


and what's so Great about XPERIA X1


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

krates said:


> dude my brother ownns w810i i don't think it has got a good camera quality btw it's camera quality sucks if i ever got a chance i will post here the pics taken by a nokia and w810i




thats the funniest quote i have ever seen..W810 cam sucks??? lol..

have u come across the 5700 cam??or the 5310?or the 6300?? or ne other bloody nokia phone in the marker..the w810 is a world best seller..and every cell addict knows how it performs as a cam..so please!!!


XPERIA X1..

well.

3 inch TOUCH VGA SCREEN
256 mb RAM inbuilt
HSUPA
WM 6.1


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

can you compare it with these
 Nokia N810 WiMAX Edition 
and this one which is unlike That Xperia X1 you can buy it from the Market 
Nokia N810 Internet Tablet

I said to you every time S/E want to compete with Nokia They will get Humiliated hard


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!

u r comparing a tablet pc to a phone?? 

gud going dude...yea..nokia needs something like that..do u want me to show u a SONY VIAO tablet pc???

dude..i want to see a phone..not a tablet pc...for gods sake..


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> thats the funniest quote i have ever seen..W810 cam sucks??? lol..
> 
> have u come across the 5700 cam??or the 5310?or the 6300?? or ne other bloody nokia phone in the marker..the w810 is a world best seller..and every cell addict knows how it performs as a cam..so please!!!
> 
> ...


and if you want to compare w810i compare it with some thing with the same price Tag.
*www.shopbot.com.au/p-18605.html
for example with N73 with half the price of w810
*www.shopbot.com.au/default.asp?kw=n73&position=search

not with a 6630 which come out several year sooner than W810i with 1/4 of the price of W810I


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

the 6630 costs 2000???

get me 10..i will sel them off at 200% profit.. 

and due..the w810 cam is way better than the 6630...get ur stats right..and dont argue without any facts..


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> u r comparing a tablet pc to a phone??
> 
> ...


Since When Nokia N-Serries Considered as Tablet PC 
Good Try But You Failed if in it's name there is the Word "Tablet" it won't necessary means a tablet PC


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

LOOOOOLLLL...!!!!!

dude..u have gone blind in support of nokia..the N810 is a tablet pc..not a phone..thats why i couldnt find it listed in gsmarena..u cant make calls with it..

get a life..


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> the 6630 costs 2000???
> 
> get me 10..i will sel them off at 200% profit..
> 
> and due..the w810 cam is way better than the 6630...get ur stats right..and dont argue without any facts..


not better than n 73
you cant deny that according to my link W810I is about 500-600$ while N73 Is About 300-400 $ 
while 6630 is about 200$


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

^^^^^w810 500-600$??
thats leven more than my k850..lol..u arwe getting it all wrong...may be a dead link..

but in india..the w810 costs 8.5k and the 6630 is discontinued..happy now??


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> LOOOOOLLLL...!!!!!
> 
> dude..u have gone blind in support of nokia..the N810 is a tablet pc..not a phone..thats why i couldnt find it listed in gsmarena..u cant make calls with it..
> 
> get a life..


your site has problem here is the link by the way nokia sell it online for 440 $ how much sony Ericson planned to sell it's Xperia X1 when it come out
*www.nseries.com/index.html
you see it's a nokia N-Series which no one who is sane tell they are Tablet PC



amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^^^w810 500-600$??
> thats leven more than my k850..lol..u arwe getting it all wrong...may be a dead link..
> 
> but in india..the w810 costs 8.5k and the 6630 is discontinued..happy now??


have you read my posts i said 6630 is not asuitable comparisson ,a suitable comparisson is N73 which is 200$ cheaper than W810i

do you know your Future Phone Even can't compete with N-800


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

^^^the link u gave me is completely MISLEADING... :X

the w810 is a 2 mp phone while the n73 is a 3mp phone..do u get me???

nd u dont have ur basics right..the n810 is a tablet and not a hpone..do i need to shout it out again and again...ask any member out there...


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

anybody said w810i  ,well it is a gr8 phone ppl!I enjoy!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

^^yea praka..ur phone costs 600$s ..did u kno tht??u actually got a 400$ discount..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2008)

Ahem!!! This was taken today from univercell.in:

*i30.tinypic.com/ejah39.jpg





JEskandari said:


> a suitable comparisson is N73 which is 200$ cheaper than W810i



Dude, u seriously need to wake up!!!


----------



## ico (May 23, 2008)

JEskandari said:


> a suitable comparisson is N73 which is 200$ cheaper than W810i





amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^yea praka..ur phone costs 600$s ..did u kno tht??u actually got a 400$ discount..


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^the link u gave me is completely MISLEADING... :X
> 
> the w810 is a 2 mp phone while the n73 is a 3mp phone..do u get me???
> 
> nd u dont have ur basics right..the n810 is a tablet and not a hpone..do i need to shout it out again and again...ask any member out there...


ou can deny it it's anokia N-series go at nokia site and look for yourself.
and no sane person call a nokia N-series a tablet PC

and how a 1.3 mp phone can be compared with a 2mp phone but 2mp pfone cant be compared with a 3mp phone?


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

^even my question!


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^even my question!


and what's your question ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

which is a 1.3 mp phone?? :O

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N810



> The Nokia N810 is an Internet appliance from Nokia, announced on October 17, 2007 at the Web 2.0 Summit in San Francisco. Despite Nokia's strong association with cellular products, the N810 is not a phone. It allows the user to browse the Internet and communicate using Wi-Fi networks or a cell phone via Bluetooth, and is small enough to fit in a pocket. It builds on the hardware and software of the Nokia N800 with some features added and some removed.



will u please shut up now..my head is pounding thanx to ur idiocy..man!!..sum peaple really want to make a fool of themselves..


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> which is a 1.3 mp phone?? :O
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N810
> 
> ...


1.3mp mean megapixel .
and you can yourself shut up ,i don't know about you in my university if my reference was wikipedia they throw me out of the class. specially when the wiki article could not provide any separate source for it's claim like what happens in this instant.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

^^^^^LOL...u want more references??? u want to make a bihgger fool of urself???...my pleasure...

i m not naive enuf not to understnd tht mp stands for megapixel..

*www.nseries.com/index.html#l=products,n810_wme,demo

that should be enuf IMO..


----------



## krates (May 24, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> thats the funniest quote i have ever seen..W810 cam sucks??? lol..
> 
> have u come across the 5700 cam??or the 5310?or the 6300?? or ne other bloody nokia phone in the marker..the w810 is a world best seller..and every cell addict knows how it performs as a cam..so please!!!



Pic taken from W810I 2.0 MP

*images6.theimagehosting.com/DSC00189.393.th.jpg

Pic taken from N72 2.0 MP

*images6.theimagehosting.com/24052008057.th.jpg

Now SE FAN never challenge me 

if you want i can give some more examples that W810I camera sucks

loool


----------



## Third Eye (May 24, 2008)

@Krates: Post outdoor shots.


----------



## krates (May 24, 2008)

wait till an hour or tommorow it's my brother phone 

he will come at night i don't think you all want night shots


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 24, 2008)

Sony Ericsson > Windows Mobiles > Nokia >  Motorola.

I currently use a W660i. I like the sound quality that sony phones deliver, and support for a large number of J2ME standards on these latest phones let them run some of the finest software and games. SE phones also rock in speed department, snappiest interface i have ever saw is on my current phone  Nokia makes good smartphones, provides a lot of options for tinkering with your mobile, and room for upgrading its featurs (that are limited by the software that is). But speed of Nokia mobiles sucks great time! I haven't seen the higher models yet but all their sub 15K models are suckers in terms of interface speed. Sound is better in the N series phones, previously it was like hell, some of the phones like the 3230 were quiet $hit*y in terms of sound, and battery life. Also, programming nokia phones seems quiet difficult for me, may be because i am a .NET developer, But i made and deployed my first application for a windows mobile in less then 10 minutes.
So personally for me, windows mobiles seems to be the best bet, good sound, easily programmable due to .NET support, great screen sizes,  good processors etc. My Next phone will be a Windows Mobile PDA/Smartphone.  The only limiting factor is their prices, way too high for me. But i think situation is getting better slowly.


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2008)

encouraging windows mobile platform will end up with their monopoly in  mobile phone segment also  remember!you wont be enjoying when M$haft been a monopoly on embedded platform also 
get symbian/java or Linux powered phones ppl!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 24, 2008)

^Yaar just get over it! Whenever somebody says 'Windows' you just pop up with your ugly faced smileys. Businesses will be there no matter you like it or not. And nobody whose doing a business is going to give away their products for free, and they will protect their intellectual property from others in anyway possible. If you have the guts, make yourself your own products and use them. Imagine yourself as a businessman with a company as big as the-one-which-must-not-be-named-in-front-of-you  and then tell me you'll sell your products or not. 
if you hate the idea of the Business itself then its another thing, but dont forget, Businesses create jobs, that give the largest part of the world's population a living. If a company doesn't earns money, what it will give to its employees.

And as far as monopoly is concerned, Linux is gaining popularity and doing its share in minimizing that monopoly.I my self use Mandriva Linux for personal use, but i dont see any problem in giving money to Microsoft if i need Windows for my work. I am .NET programmer by profession and i chose this platform because of my own liking for it over Java. 

What i want to say is use anything but dont make it a religion. Paying for things that other people have put their life's efforts in is not a bad thing at all, if they require you to. This is the way there is balance in this world. Packaged Mineral water sells everywhere for Rs 12-15 to upto rs 50 in hotels, Free water is available in abundance. You can filter it at home and drink it, it will cost less. Still people go for mineral water many a times. Why? coz it has some advantage of availability.

Windows also have the advantage of being in "Market" (give special attention to the word Market) first and thats why they outnumber other OSs. People have developed a habit for working with computers the way it is in Windows. Thats why they have a monopoly. Their monopoly has continued till now because there was no strong contender in the Market before. In future it may happen that Linux or some other OS for that matter gets strong enough and end this monopoly. I will be the happiest person when i would be able to get Windows on a down-to-earth price, or having Linux with the same level of functionality, sophistication and completeness as Windows. But till then, we have to live with the fact.

And believe me, neither the OSS teams nor Microsoft is going to pay me or you for writing these articles. So there is no point taking sides. Use the good things, whichever satisfies your needs. Spread the good words about everything and then let the people choose themselves what they want. That will be the right thing to do. 

If i have hurt somebody's sentiments i am extremely sorry but i am fed up of these kind comments on my every post.


----------



## krates (May 24, 2008)

Dude great post !!!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 24, 2008)

^Well thanks dude   By the way, why is your post's icon is a thumbs-down symbol?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

WM has a great reputaion in the market..not only coz its microsoft..its gives the mobile a pc feel to it...There are millions of applications for the Wm platform..much more than symbian..Symbian which is owned to a large extent by nokia is monoploized by nokia usage..WM being a free brand can be used and tinkered by all providers and thus there exists a competiion for the regn of the fittest...the fact that WM hasnt been able to shell out as much interest was due to the hardware constraints provided by the manufacturers...WM is a power hungry device..and companies such as HTC..in order to lower costs..strangled the OS...as such the phone was slow,buggy and HTC implementing RAM hungry applications like Touchflo added to the misery

Now times have changed and the manufacturers are more willing to shell out their best for WM..first comes the X1...with 256 mb , WVGA screen.a 550 MHz processor and a 3 inch touchscreen is sure to blow any symbian phone out there to the extreme...to follow suit came HTC..with their diamond..boastinf of a 2.8 inch touch screen and VGA screen and built with 192 mb ram...next expected are the raphael from HTCand the X2 from SE...when these devices hit the market..owing to sheer strength and beligerence will act as a business phone and a multimedia spearhead..the conjugation of two worlds at one..and the best at that..

But WM shall face a bigger threat..not from symbian..but from linux and android...both these OSes are based on an open source plaform where an user can code their own softwares and run them on their phone..this opens up the world to user expertise and throws open new hrizons for budding programmers,who if been given the oppurtunity may have been renowned themselves...when these peaple come together hands on with peaple from the top quarters.it will be a battle ranging in the cream of the market...the greatest day for world telephony..


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2008)

@Krazzy :What I meant was all the fun and Joy will end once WM will become monopoly.luckily it doesnot.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

@krates...well..i have seen better pics by the W810...
and please dont compare that jewel with that crap n72...slow as scum..the worst phone after the 6600 i have used


----------



## krates (May 24, 2008)

easy dude wait for more pics !!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

i will post pics with the k750 when my dad comes home..


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 24, 2008)

@praka:  Ya nobody can be a monopoly if there are strong competitors out there. What these new OSs will do, i think is to break Nokia's monopoly soon  But can't blame Nokia either coz of the same reason. They had the early comer's advantage in OS based smartphones. May be Windows Mobile came before, i dont know, but they were limited for the reasons amd64_man2005 quoted.


----------



## girish.g (May 24, 2008)

lol somebody comparing w810 camera with n72's camera. its like comparing 5 megapixel Chinese phone's camera with n82/k850i camera


----------



## utsav (May 24, 2008)

*images6.theimagehosting.com/06052008548.th.jpg
 shot with N73 . does it sucks


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

n73 is a 3.2 mp camera..


----------



## utsav (May 24, 2008)

*images6.theimagehosting.com/06052008588.th.jpg

another one


----------



## ico (May 24, 2008)

@Utsav: Where do you live??


----------



## krates (May 24, 2008)

the next comparison will be w810i with moto rockr e6 

2.0 MP = 2.0 MP

i have only acess to n72 and moto rockr e6 for now

i will try to get my freind phones for comparison too

and you call W810I a jewel  my brother calls it

W = WEB

in which he has got stuck 

lol


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

@utsav..u want me to post 5 mp pics now??


----------



## krates (May 24, 2008)

utsav why are you posting your camera pics gr !!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

okk..i will post pics from the k750,W800,W610 as soon as i get my hands on them...


----------



## girish.g (May 24, 2008)

now pics from my k790i
*rapidshare.com/files/117279903/DSC00053.JPG.html
*rapidshare.com/files/117280427/DSC00073.JPG.html
from my k750i
*rapidshare.com/files/117280593/DSC00030.JPG.html


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

^^^^dude host them..dont upload them..


----------



## girish.g (May 24, 2008)

fursat mein karunga


----------



## ico (May 24, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, host them on: *imageshack.us


----------



## utsav (May 24, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> @utsav..u want me to post 5 mp pics now??


post 3.2 MP pix


----------



## krates (May 25, 2008)

i love n73 stereo widening and it's 3D speakers !!!

sony might be good in sound clarity but if sony is 90 nokia is 85 there is not much a difference in sound and nokia phones are very loud

when my friends are sitting and they want some music i don't have to switch on the comp or the music player to play the songs my N73 ME is enough for them

N73 ME or any nokia + EP 630 fixes up the sound clarity issue also 

it does not mean i does not like SE phones

i like them because of the way the menu open and that animated logo

and that sony ericsson symbol on that phone and on the handsfree 

and the design of the phone

nokia decrease those show off thingy and try to insert features in place of them.

if you are more of a show off guy or a serious music lover or a photographer you want SE phones

but if our beyond them (geek) you want a nokia phone


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jun 1, 2008)

SE anyday...  
SE>Samsung=Nokia>Moto>anyother


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

*se Rocks*


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jul 3, 2008)

SE always 

But they need to dump the connector/port for charging/handsfree/data-cable found on present models. For this, Nokia/Motorola's approach is better (in their newer models).


----------



## ico (Jul 10, 2008)

SE got more votes......


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

^ yep. Sad na. 
Nokia > Htc = Moto > SE


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^grapes are sour dude..The earlier you accept the better. SE tops the chart and is the best. Piss OFF LOSERS!!!


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 12, 2008)

yay votes says it all.OFFTOPIC i own se w810i and k850i but my brother owns nokia 95 8 gb and he says his mobile is enough to beat entire se models because its the king of all mobiles.we both have lots of argument regarding which is better brands.My brother is gonna switch over to n96 once it releases.


----------



## Power UP (Jul 12, 2008)

SE vs NOKIA vs MOTO ??????????

lol each have different audience to please , each has its share of good and bad


----------



## kanewilliam (Jul 12, 2008)

Moto roks cool for moding very important for customizing according to our needs and and i have a rokr e6 and my second vote is for sony and i hate those nokia symbian


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 20, 2008)

^^^so???

you are not the only enlightened one in this forum dude.The people know their facts.You keep your statements to yourself. Better join a school and learn to spell properly..

Yea right. Carry on with your rubbish. I guess you havent heard of the G900/G700/P1/P990/p800/p910. Some people dont need smartphone functions, so they settle for feature phones. And one shoud know that a larger proccy doesnt mean better speed. And yea, netfront browser 8.5 in latest SE phones can play flash btw, Project capuchin ftw. Streaming youtube vids is an order of the day. Yea, they cant play Xvids or divx but they play most formats which are sufficient for mobile viewing.


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^^so???
> 
> you are not the only enlightened one in this forum dude.The people know their facts.You keep your statements to yourself. Better join a school and learn to spell properly..
> 
> Yea right. Carry on with your rubbish. I guess you havent heard of the G900/G700/P1/P990/p800/p910. Some people dont need smartphone functions, so they settle for feature phones. And one shoud know that a larger proccy doesnt mean better speed. And yea, netfront browser 8.5 in latest SE phones can play flash btw, Project capuchin ftw. Streaming youtube vids is an order of the day. Yea, they cant play Xvids or divx but they play most formats which are sufficient for mobile viewing.


To whom are you saying this?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> To whom are you saying this?


LOL!!! There was a stupid, offensive post by some 'ck.exe' just a minute ago!! Dreamcatcher was referring to him!!


----------



## hellgate (Jul 21, 2008)

for me its just Nokia.I've been using Nokia fones since ages.its true that few hav managed to piss me off like the N95 8GB but others hav satisfied me.and now with all the mods/hacks available for s60v3 Nokia is the best for me.
havent used SE.
have bought a new Moto and i'm liking it very much especially the music and style quotient.also spend my time modding and skining it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 21, 2008)

^^to each his own. But you dont have to disrespect a company for that, do u?


----------



## hellgate (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^   did i disrespect any company?


----------



## Laser_dude (Jul 31, 2008)

I own a Moto E6 and i am completely satisfied

but where overall quality and service is concerned +1 for nokia


----------



## k6153r (Jul 31, 2008)

I was a Nokia fan, but I'm fed up of waiting for them to come up with good designs.

So now I  like SE more.

Still noone can beat Nokia's durablity.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

+1 Nokia


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 1, 2008)

Having a symbian phone is a better option. K790i, though it has a great camera, good music and great buttons to use but having a proprietary OS means it has less number of Apps as compared to N73 which too has equivalent features and of course a fast processor. I dont know what to choose so please suggest me a good Symbian based phone under 14k with 3MP camera with Xenon flash, support for Wi-Fi adapters (i would appreciate more if its built in), 2 GB of Storage, 3.5 mm jack and the regulars (EDGE, Bluewtooth, GPRS, Tri-Band GSM etc.)


----------



## JEskandari (Aug 4, 2008)

after reading this thread i understood i'm wrong so i throw my Nokia 6630 away and went and bought a New Phone

 Nokia E51
*www.letsgomobile.org/images/reviews/0031/nokia-e51.jpg
it's the Spec
Nokia E51


----------



## raksrules (Aug 8, 2008)

SE Any day

I own a w800i for past 2 years. Believe me w800i (or any sony walkman phone) + EP630 is a great combo. My next would also be a SE.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Aug 8, 2008)

Motorola was the one which made mobiles what they are today..Right from Dynatec to Startec to Razr n Rokr; they are the pioneers, Rest all are followers...So I follow the pioneers..I have used T230 which incidentally was my first ever mobile and it was pathetic at the best..vowed to never ever use a SE phone and I am a die hard SE Hater..Afterall first impression is the last one and if it is bad then what else

Right now I am very happy with my 4 year old Moto E398 which is still rocking and Moto F3C which has an amazing and unique e-ink display..Another innovation...You see,..


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 8, 2008)

But their current gen of phones are just style icons. They don't have the features of Nokia, nor the quality of SE. I personally own the Razr V3i (the older one) though stylish and attractive, I had a lot of trouble with this phone. As soon as I connected it with my P.C, the camera went kaput. Only a max of 50 songs supported via iTunes, no matter how large the mem card be. Moreover, the phone supports only 512 MB of as the max size of the mem card. Apart from that, the it lags in signal strength as well as the voice coming out from the earpiece though clear is very flat. The loudspeaker is loud and of good quality though.  
Another misnomer with this phone is that it doesn't work without a Sim. And Opera Mini takes ages to load. The settings menu is as  deep as Atlantic Ocean with complex nomenclature of functions. Battery life is poor and the mere 1.3 MP camera without any flash is useless. App support is also poor.
The bundled accessories is good though. The earphones produce some really good bass and unlike the earpiece. The phone incorporates some high quality noice cancellation devices. A 256 MB mem card is also bundled. The large screen is good but fades in the sun and the outdoor shooting is though pixelated when displayed in a monitor but has some really good colour reproduction. The keypad is flat but large very comfortable. The looks of this phone are also appealing. But the 13K price is not. Though I've heard that its now available in around 9K but that too is also high since similar features without the attractive body from other vendors like Nokia and SE is available in around 2 to 3 K less like Nokia N72 and 5300.     
The new Razr is also heavily overpriced. Just 2MP camera, Touch sensitive outer screen. Not a good buy


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 28, 2008)

This is one of the most n00biest and cr@ppiest threads ever.
Brand does not decide quality of phones in any way.
And each company has its share of great phones and dumb phones.


----------



## Sathish (Sep 28, 2008)

SE have lot of good features at basic phone area.others not good there..
also no real comparision between SE and nokia for sound quality.
basic SE handsets have excellent music qualitiy while even compared to Nokia N95..


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 28, 2008)

SE all the way


----------



## layzee (Sep 28, 2008)

SE is a better phone in terms of Audio and Camera quality at low prices. Although Nokia does happen to have some great camera phones the problem with them is that they are priced much higher than their SE counterparts.
Nokia does rule the lot in terms of its convergence features.
Now lets come to Motorola. The Motos certainly have their ergonomics right but lack audio and camera quality. Motos are for those people who just want to flash their phones in public.

Well to tell you the truth, a geek will always select a Motorola. Can anyone guess why??
Its because unlike the SE and Nokia phones, you can actually fiddle with the firmware of your Moto provided you know what you are exactly doing. For instance, believe it or not you can actually enable EDGE on a V3i via firmware patches and also improve the camera quality upto a certain extent.

Now its upto you..........


----------



## appu (Sep 28, 2008)

my votes for nokia all the way
it rules man
the symbian os really rocks and u can possible have all the different softwares that se and moto only dream of.
I have used se and i can tell u have to struggle a lot to find a proper game or software for it.
For nokia never had any such problem at all. Themes games software all avaliable very easily and free too.....
btw i used a n6600 earlier and now have n73m....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 28, 2008)

@layzee Firmware modding waas first started by SE and then it was followed up by Moto.There is virutally nothing you cannot do to an SE phone. Moto using a Linux OS has more features in terms of app moddability and portability, but kernel modding is something SE specializes it.Heck, you can change your cam and sound drivers and trust me, they are awesome. 

@appu-Symbian ya.. bt the gap has been narrowed long.When it comes to themes, Nokia is far far behind. Any shake themes for nokia yet?? 

Games such as NFS accellerometer edition is something which rocks and fun to play..and importantly, runs ony on SE phones.


----------



## Sathish (Sep 28, 2008)

appu said:


> my votes for nokia all the way
> it rules man
> the symbian os really rocks


 

Woooo... 

Hey.. 
nowdays, the symbian OS is the most irritating, boring... and more slower in the mobile world... (sorry to said this)
if you install lot of good software in symbian OS, it will take more time to boot/process/save... 

one more thing ..
The Speed and user experience of Symbian OS is based on the type of processor it used and its screen colour depth / resolution. 
for example, if you test the symbian OS speed in Nseries.N72 has slow and a dull screen...  
So, as you said Sybmian OS only rocks when it will run some high-end phone. 


I have used both SE and Nokia for long time.. 
SE UI is bright and sharper than Symbian in mid-level category ..

Now, there is equal software and games in JAVA paltform while compared to sybmian OS.. If you want, please search in blogs specifically maintained for J2ME.. you can find some good stuff.


----------



## tejass (Sep 29, 2008)

wth Moto rocks use Ming ..u will fall in love with it.
Moreover ONLY moto let u customize there OS to seem level.
so moto rocks



Gigacore said:


> SE all the way


kool sig


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 29, 2008)

which is the best phone for taking pics of decent clarity...usually even to take a pic of a book page woth clarity......within 10k?......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 29, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> which is the best phone for taking pics of decent clarity...usually even to take a pic of a book page woth clarity......within 10k?......




k790


----------



## ico (Sep 29, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> which is the best phone for taking pics of decent clarity...usually even to take a pic of a book page woth clarity......within 10k?......


SE K790i. Excellent 3.2mp camera with AutoFocus and a very powerful Xenon flash.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 30, 2008)

I have Nokia N72, a SE S500i and Nokia 1650 

My fevorite- N72.


----------



## Power UP (Sep 30, 2008)

Me likes only the device not the company, 

companies regularly disappoint 

Me current fav N82


----------



## appu (Sep 30, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Woooo...
> 
> Hey..
> nowdays, the symbian OS is the most irritating, boring... and more slower in the mobile world... (sorry to said this)
> ...



Actually if u have ever seen that nokia itself stops production of models which it feels is not up to mark like in case of nokia n72 which was one of the very first model from nseries family to die as nokia felt that its not going to support the symbian os9.1/2.
Never have heard se ever do that
btw se doesnt ever have a proper os to do that
and se usability is zero, All the things that u can do wit ease in nokia is a pain in a** in se and i did not mention a point but now when u have said about se.....
Has ur phone ever fallen or got damaged when it sliped from ur hand???

if se has ever fallen then god save the phone as it is practically non repairable and ever the slide mechanism gets sloppy after a fews month of use and nokia i havent heard any in large numbers...
Actually my own nokia has survived fall many time and working as fine as it was.....


----------



## Sathish (Sep 30, 2008)

appu said:


> Has ur phone ever fallen or got damaged when it sliped from ur hand???
> 
> if se has ever fallen then god save the phone as it is practically non repairable and ever the slide mechanism gets sloppy after a fews month of use and nokia i havent heard any in large numbers...
> Actually my own nokia has survived fall many time and working as fine as it was.....


 
do u really know about build quality about Nokia.. look here.
----------------------------------
i read from some mobile forums i found the following informations 

Generally, Build quality varies from handset to handset,model to model and batch to batch . 
For instance the K800i has poor build quality but the W880i is superb. Nokia 6300 has the most solid build i have ever seen in a phone but other Nokias have poor build.(for example N95 ) So its not just one manufactuer over the other its each phone is different.
n95 is very poor quality, the 8gb version is a bit better. but on a funny way, high end fones are usually more cheap built, then some mid range fones. just look at w810, what is great made, except the crap batt cover, that sux imo. then take a look at k800 crap rubber keypad ( rubber... ) and joystick, wherre no protection is given again dust, where w800 deserved that rubber ring at the joy..

JUST THE FACT THAT NOKIA AND SE FANS ALWAYS END UP BASHING EACH OTHER IS A GOOD THING.THE COMPETITION IS HEALTHY IF ARGUED MATURELY AND HONESTLY.I 

sources: www.esato.com


----------



## nregmi (Nov 12, 2008)

I was SE fan, I used around 10 different SE phones for the last 5 yrs but now I am fed up with SE. Nowadays I like Nokia more.
Now I have N73ME , my 15th mobile and it rocks lol.


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 12, 2008)

agree completely wit betruger....thrs no hype to make for a brand as far as durability is concerned....i used k300i for 4 years.....1st thing...it lasted fr 4 years despite the foll-

-a fall from semi-1st floor stairs
-a few seconds fall on water filled bucket
-a fall from a runnin motorbike on road
-sevral slip offs from hands and beds

it was filled wit scratches but machine was workin fun n fine...in 4 yrs only once i had 2 get its icu replaced due to charging problems.....

now i hv replaced it wit nokia 5220 xpress music....n i got rebate of 1.4k for 4 yr old buddy....n i cud hv sold it for 2k+ if i had more time.....coz it was still rock steady at time of sale...

regarding symbian os....i hv seen n6600, n72me etc wit 512mb+ cards n softs loaded....takes ages to open even an sms, forget abt rest....i luv my current fone(5220) but 1 reason is dat its not symbian.....n ya...most se fones have faster processing than nokia....

for non symbian fones....its back to competition....ur budget mite suit a nokia or an se better.....

Enjoy~!


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been using SE T610 for the last 5 years and i have been quite rough with it.


----------



## Cool4Shalabh (Dec 19, 2008)

I Have A K530i Flashed To W660i.............Which Means I Have The Camera Quality That Of Cybershot And Sound Quality That Of A Walkman And A Walkman Player Too.

Now Can Anybody Do This In A Nokia Phone.

Moreover, Moto Phones Can Also Be Modded But Their Interface Is Not As Good As That Of SE Phones.

So, For Me SE>Motorola>Nokia


----------



## j_h (Dec 19, 2008)

I have n73 , moto v3i and SE walkman series phones. If you want quality then SE is the best. If you want features at comparatively low price, Nokia is the best. I dont know WHY I bought Motorola. It sucks big time compared to SE and Nokia.


----------



## krates (Dec 20, 2008)

This forum has got many SE fans lol found this thread in mobile-review too there nokia was miles ahead then SE  ...


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 20, 2008)

Nokia>Samsung>Motorola


----------



## Musicmaker23 (Dec 23, 2008)

SE > Nokia > Samsung > Moto

Sony's been streaming out with a steady flow of smart handsets & since they have different development lines like the W, K, T, G series etc & now even the Xperia line developing, they've overall managed to create a good looking portfolio. & yes, even i think they should ditch the fastport!

Nokia on the other hand now has a bleeding & battered reputation due to its N-series. I've suffered one of their worst - the N91! There's growing monotony in their line-up & they dont necessarily help themselves by creating competition for their own phone (like the new n85 against the n96!). They really need to reinvent themselves to have any hope of a following other than those people who 'just' need a reliable & boring phone

Samsung are playing all the right moves. They've hired Aamir & that's arguably half the battle won. although they as such dont maintain any development lines, they're hammering the markets with head-turners like the beat450, Touchwiz & the Omnia (the iPhone killer). Samsung can only take it up from here.

Enough has been said about Motorola being a dead-beat company who doesn't understand market dynamics & will never achieve much more than an off-beat choice rating, so i wont add to it too much.

from my most recent to the oldest phones are:
SE w910i, Nokia N91, Nokia2600 Classic, SE T610

My Next Phone:
SE w760i  !!!


----------



## Coool (Dec 23, 2008)

krates said:


> This forum has got many SE fans lol found this thread in mobile-review too there nokia was miles ahead then SE  ...



looks like these guys don't know the value of smart phones

Nokia->Sony ericsson-> bye bye moto..

Phone using N73 ME.


----------



## jck (Dec 23, 2008)

sony ericsson
my phone explorer
awesome gui
nice looks
flash ability
my phone explorer

and did i mention my phone explorer?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 30, 2008)

i think its in fashion nowadays to bash nokia phones & brand se phones...


----------



## patkim (Jan 4, 2009)

My opinion.........

When it comes to looks and style…SE
When it comes to stability – Nokia 
Moto – None

I have been using  SE W810i for past 2 years. There's one small problem though...everytime I enter the elevator the N/W is lost which is normal...but later on I need to reboot the phone to get back the N/W


----------

